# New Sharpening Idea Worth Considering



## Fred (Jul 10, 2008)

Woodcraft is offering this device for sharpening tools. It uses no jigs. Watch the video here http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20310&mode=videos#tabs&refcode=08IN07RL and see if this has any interest to you for your shop.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 10, 2008)

I have one and like it for most things, takes a lot of practice to learn to do turning chisels on it works great on flat-iron tools. it does produce a scary-sharp edge on any tool


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 10, 2008)

I got one and works great on my skews and gouges.


----------



## TribalRR (Jul 11, 2008)

I have one permantly mounted to the end of my lathe and I think it works great. Also it just received a "best bet" in the latest Woodworkers Journal... BTW you can get a free electronic version of this magazine here:
http://www.zinio.com/express3?issue=273042679&ref_id=5555&ref_t=Z&originid=69015301
-Chip


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 11, 2008)

How do you sharpen a gouge with that set up?


----------



## TribalRR (Jul 11, 2008)

There is a slotted wheel that you can see through while its spinning and you sharpen the gouge from underneath. With a good light overhead, its actually pretty easy to see where the abrasive is touching.


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 27, 2008)

How is it for sharpening curved skews?

Dan


----------



## hewunch (Aug 20, 2008)

I use it on my oval skew. It works just fine. I think because the edge is really 2 flat edges. And it does not give a hollow grind which is nice. Also, if you want to make sure you sharpened the whole tool, use a sharpie on the place you want to sharpen. Once it is gone, you know you hit it all.


----------



## nwcatman (Aug 20, 2008)

can it sharpen knives too?


----------



## marcruby (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not clear on what the issue is with hollow ground bevels.  I can run through a whole weekend with a freshly hollow ground skew or roughing gouge and a honing slip, which saves a lot of steel and time.  Ditto my jig ground bowl gouges although they to get sharpend a bit more often.  So what am I missing?


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have one of these units and it works great on my chisels and plane irons. I haven't used on my skew yet as I'm not sure what the preferred angle is for skews. What angle do you that have this sharpener use?
Thanks,


----------



## Daniel (Aug 20, 2008)

marcruby said:


> I'm not clear on what the issue is with hollow ground bevels.  I can run through a whole weekend with a freshly hollow ground skew or roughing gouge and a honing slip, which saves a lot of steel and time.  Ditto my jig ground bowl gouges although they to get sharpened a bit more often.  So what am I missing?



Marc, Although hollow ground on many tools can be helpful. on chisels and even the skew it is not necessarily the best. these tools rely on the bevel to help control there cut. A hollow ground can, but not necessarily will, be a problem. 
Then there is the argument that hollow ground has less metal behind the edge so it does not stay sharp as long, but as you point out it is also easier to put the edge back again. I think that makes it simply a matter of preference in that case. of course old straight edge razors where hollow ground for a reason.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 20, 2008)

It is similar to the Jool Tool.  I use a Jool tool and it sharpens real nicely.


----------

